
Ask HN: HN for business/entrepreneurship? - simplecomplex
Is there a site like HN but focused on startups and entrepreneurship?<p>Would anyone else be interested in a business&#x2F;startup focused HN? The kind of place for people interested in how Bezos built Amazon, instead of political debates about regulating them?
======
dennisy
I think this is a nice idea but HN already has those discussions.

~~~
simplecomplex
Hmm it doesn’t feel that way to me... Only 2/30 of the front page links right
now are startup/business related.

